# Plasterer Wanting To Move To Canada!!



## danmac79 (Jul 24, 2013)

Plasterer Wanting To Move To Canada!!

Hi im a 33 year old fully qualified Plasterer looking at moving to Canada full time along with my wife to be and 3 month old baby. Just after advice really about work and the easiest way to go about visa's, any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks Dan


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You'll need to get a job offer and the employer a LMO which will allow you to come to Canada on a temporary work permit.


----------



## danmac79 (Jul 24, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> You'll need to get a job offer and the employer a LMO which will allow you to come to Canada on a temporary work permit.


Cheers mate..... I'm presuming that's the quick way to do it and then apply for full time visa's once there???? Spoke to a friend that made the move 3 years ago, they went the full hog way and stayed in England whilst they applied. Any idea of web sites, local papers in Ontario by any chance... Thanks !!!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I have no idea what "full hog way" means. When you refer to full time visa, the term is permanent resident/residence.

Ontario is a HUGE place, do you know where you woul like to settle? It's difficult to give "local" details otherwise.

Here are done popular job sites:
toronto all jobs classifieds - craigslist
Toronto (GTA) | Jobs | Employment | Kijiji Canada
Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | Monster.ca
Search Jobs in Canada. Find a New Career. Get Employed. | Workopolis


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Home - Citizenship and Immigration Canada - Canada

Check out the above site. Very helpful and lots of information.

You have a couple of options, you can get a job offer with LMO and come over on a working visa then apply for pr once here, or you could apply for pr from the uk

Have you planned a recce? Have you decided where you want to go? We did a lot of research beforehand and came over for a visit, which we lined up interviews whilst over here, got offered a job on the spot to which we had moved over 4months later! We got nominated by Alberta and we are now in the process of PR, got our Medicals at the beginning of August. 

I would suggest you check the website above, and also see which area you wish to goto? Maybe even come over for a visit and try and get interviews whilst here. I would also suggest if you apply for work over here, to do it in writing (meaning pen paper post) rather than email, as we never got much response for emails, however with the written letters we did we always got a response? 

Hope that helps some what, if you have further questions just ask


----------

